# Knaus Traveller 545 - Manual



## 123334 (May 10, 2009)

Hello,

We are new to this forum as we have just purchased a Knaus Traveller 545!

The motorhome has been excellently maintained, however we want to make sure that we can take good care of it in the future. Has anyone been able to dowload a copy of the owners manual in English? I have the german version, it's a small booklet but packed with useful information (I hope 

I am looking for information on the board control 845, heating system etc.

Many thanks,
KnausHouse


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

KnausHouse

Welcome - I would subscribe your £10 and be able to use the site in earnest - but other than that, when in your situation with our Hymer I imported - we contacted Hymer in Germany and asked if we could buy an English Version, they were happy to sell us one and post it to us.

I suggest you contact Knaus in Germany and do the same, they should be able to help.

Best of luck

Carol


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Hi Knaushouse!!

great name!!

How old is your traveller? I'm assuming a lot younger than mine (most are )

But I do have a handbook, and quite a lot of other stuff albeit in german, and although my germany is very rusty, I can make the main details out.

let me know if you think I can help

XD


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Hi Knaushouse!!

great name!!

How old is your traveller? I'm assuming a lot younger than mine (most are )

But I do have a handbook, and quite a lot of other stuff albeit in german, and although my germany is very rusty, I can make the main details out.

let me know if you think I can help

XD


----------

